# Random V Meetings



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

My husband and I went to Boston last week for a mini getaway. It's only a few hours drive from us, which means Watson could come with (it's also one of our favourite cities)! We stayed at a hotel on the Common and took Watson out during the off-leash hours. On our last day there, we were sitting in the Public Garden enjoying the milder weather that day, and in the distance I spotted a bundled up dog playing with her person. I said to my husband, "that's definitely a Vizsla - let's go". He thought I was crazy, but I raced to the other end of the garden with Watson in tow and we met the lovely Patricia and her sweet V, Ellie. We did break leash laws, but no one seemed to mind watching these two wrestle and chase each other around. It was my favourite part of the trip! ;D


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Fun!

When are the off-leash hours on the Common???


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Wat - got my first V in the Very early 70's - have gone 10yrs with out seeing another V - good or bad 4 the breed ? only time will tell - the 1's I see now are in the field - that is a GOOD thing !!!!!


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

VictoriaW: Between 5am-10am, and 4pm-9pm, and I believe the areas are rotating. There are signs up showing which areas are off-leash.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks, Watson! That would be a fun stop on a day trip into Boston.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a few months ago (mid sept) I had the day off work so Ruby and me went to our County Agricultural Show, 100's if not 1000's of stalls and marquees but Ruby stopped stock still outside one so we went in and saw another wirey,,,got talking to the owners and it transpired that Ruby and Silka, are litter sisters ;D


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

That is so cool. I love how Ruby just knew!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

@REM - Where in KY are you? Did I see a post about Danville the other day? That's where I work, though we live in Lexington. We run into other V's pretty often at the dog parks there. We heard from another V owner that a huge group of them gets together to run on the Keeneland grounds every once in a while. I can't wait to see that!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Dex - yes live in Danville out on the lake - ? do you hunt your V - if so - great club in Standford - Cedar Creek - also do doves & ducks on the farm pond - PM me if interested 4 a fun day !


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - Ruby needs 2 work on the I'm a Royal Pose !!!!! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

silka is a lot more wirier, she needs to work on her grooming lol


----------

